# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Adb Canavarin Dumani

## atoybil

CANAVARIN DUMANI YOKTUR YARİN İMANI 



Canavarların Antichrist (Mesih-i Deccal) ittifakı, Huntington, Drosnin ve Bernard Lewis gibi falcıları vasıtası ile dünya çapında bir beyin yıkama bombalaması ile İslam'ı yeryüzünden silme savaşını 2006 yılında zaferle sonuçlandırmaya azmetmiş iken, Pakistan, Mısır, ürdün ve Suudi Arabistan'ın azametli fetvacıları daha hala Mesih-i Deccal'in geleceğini, Ye'cÃ»c ve Me'cÃ»c'un Uzak Doğu'dan çıkacağını, mübarek Dabbet-ul-Arz'ın öğüt vermek üzere yerden biteceğini sanıyorlar ve bekliyorlar. Oysa Deccal de, Dabbe de, Ye'cÃ»c da, Me'cÃ»c da çoktan karşılarında ve yurtlarındadır. şimdilik Hizbullah'ı hedef alan Ye'cÃ»c ve Me'cÃ»c ittifakı, her delikten, her tepeden Lübnan'a saldırmaktadır. Ne var ki Hizbullah'ın, kendisini ve İslam ülkelerini savunmak için can havliyle savurduğu mızraklar Leviathan'ın nazik bir mahalline battığı için büsbütün kudurmakta, Bernard Lewis gibi, birçok "Türk aydını" için milli eniştemiz sayılan Canavarın akıl hocaları da, "bu mızrakları gönderen İrandır, önce onu mahvet!" şeklinde özetlenebilecek bilimsel yazılar ve strateji planları sunmaktadırlar. Daha önce İran'a saldırı tarihi 2006 "Yomi Kipur"u olarak tesbit edilmişti. şimdi Milli Enişte bu günü 22 Ağustos 2006'ya aldırmak istiyor! İran 22 Ağustos Mi'rac (Bi'set) gecesinde İsrail'e saldıracakmış. (şu halde Bush'un da elini çabuk tutması, derhal İsrail'e uçarak önümüzdeki hafta İran'da iki-üç Hiroşima felaketini başlatması gerekiyor.) Bernard Lewis İngiliz istihbaratının da Ortadoğu'da akıl hocası olduğuna göre, böyle kılavuzlarla İngiliz Hükümeti ve başta Blair'in burnunun niçin dertten kurtulamadığı anlaşılıyor. Yazık ki İslam ülkelerinde ve başta Türkiye'de bu gibi meş'Ã»m savaş tahrikçileri itibar gördüğü gibi, artık Merkel ve Blair'lerin elinde kalmış ve Beyrut Saldırısı'ndan itibaren benim için değeri sıfıra inmiş AB'de de itibar görüyor. Bu gibi meş'Ã»m ve menhus kişilikler, AB'de "mullahkratie'nin atom silahlarının menzilindeyiz!" paranoyası salgınlaştırmayı başardılar. Ardından bizim papağanlar "Mullahkratie"yi "Mollarşi"ye çevirerek aynı teraneyi okumaya başladılar. üok daha gülünç "version"ları da yok değil: "Biz de Lübnan Savaşı'nı kınayan bildiriye imza attık amma, Hizbullah bebelerinin öldürülmesine ve İran'ın dümdüz edilmesine karşı değiliz. Ya Hizbullah ve İran galip gelir de başörtüsünü mecburi kılarsa halimiz nice olur?" -Ne diyelim? Allah akılsız dostlardan da, akıllı ve akılsız ve özellikle deli düşmanlarda da insanlığı korusun! Gölge etmeyin, başka ihsan ve imza istemeyiz. 



Büyük bir ihtimal ile, İngiltere'deki "Korkunç Terorist Planı" da 11 Eylül Faciası'nı hazırlayan Canavar odağının kiralık kalemlerinin bir senaryosu. Türkiye'de Radikal, Yeni şafak, Sabah gibi birçok gazetede yayımlanan on günlük bebeceğin cesedinin fotoğrafı, vicdanı olmayan canilere bu senaryoyu hazırlattı ve ertesi gün Dünya Basını Lübnan Savaşı'nı unutarak, Pakistanlı gözü dönmüş İslam faşistlerinin bu korkunç planını birinci sahifeden verdi. Hemen aynı sırada da Deccal (Antichrist) Fermanı gecikmedi: "Afganistan'ı, Irak'ı, Lübnan'ı mahvetmekte haklı değil miyiz? Yakında, İran'ı, Suriye'yi ve nükleer silah edinme suçunu işlediği için Pakistan'ı da bir iki Hiroşima ile mahvedeceğiz, İslami faşistleri mahvetmemize karşı çıkan da terörist sayılır, bilmiş olun!" 



Bizim de Bernard Lewis'i hiç aratmayan, medar-ı iftiharımız, ulusal Lewislerimiz var. Geçenlerde Cengiz üandar "İran-İsrail Savaşı'nın, İsrail'in altından kalkacağı bir iş olmadığı, bunun Amerika'nın işi olduğunu, Amerika'nın da İran'a saldırmasının muhtemel olduğunu" tam övgüye değer bir bilimadamı soğukkanlığlığı ile beyan ediyordu. Perşembe günü, Vaad Bebeceğin dehşet verici ceset fotoğrafının yanında yine medar-ı iftiharımız Soli üzel de, Suudi Arabistan kıralı'nın "çerağan vakti geldi Lalezarın didesi ruşen!" diyerek Türkiye'ye gelişini, İran'a karşı Mehmetçik'in canı ve kanı bahasına yeni bir çaldıran planı hazırlanmasına yoruyor ve HükÃ»met'e soruyordu: -Türkiye körfez bölgesinin denge gücü olmak istiyor mu?" Ben ünlü bir stratejist olmadığım için ancak Merhum Ali Bey'in Lehcet-ul-Hakayık'ına başvurabildim ve bu sorunun anlamını anladım: Türkiye, asıl "golem"in "taşeron golem"i olmak istiyor mu? HükÃ»met ne der bilmem amma, bu kez de Merhum Ziya Paşa'nın Terkib-i Bend'in den tefe'ül ederek şu cevabı verdim: -Sen herkesi kör, alemi sersem mi sanırsın? Esasen 11 Ağustos günlü Yeni şafak'ta Hayrettin Karaman Bey de şii-Sünni nifakını körükleyerek müslümanı müslümana kırdırmak isteyen canavar yardakçılarına gereken cevabı verdi. Necef'de Emirulmü'minin türbesine saldırı da bu tertip cümlesindendir. Yine aynı tertibin devamı Ortodoks Kilisesi ve Ortodoks ülkeleriyle İslamın işbirliğini önlemek için merhum Aliya İzzetbegoviç'in kabrine yapılan saldırı ile gelmiştir. Bundan sonra iş HükÃ»met'in ferasetine düşüyor. 



Vaad Bebeceğin öldürüldüğü sırada yayımlanan şalom'un birinci sahifesinde, İslami faşistlerin akıl almaz bir insanlık suçunu öğrendik: İsrail'in Beyrut'u bombalamasının ardından ak dumanlar yükseldiği halde, bir Arap fotoğrafçı hile yaparak bu dumanları karatmış. Bu sahtekarlık karşısında Reuters, enkazdan çıkan çocuk cesetlerini de çeken bu sahtekarın resimlerini, artık kullmanmayacağını açıklamış! İslami faşistlerin akıl almaz Cür'et ve cinayetlerini görüyor musunuz? 



İsrail'in vurduğu yerde "gül" biter ve bombasından da elbette ak duman çıkar! Bu fotoğrafçının cezası derhal Defne Samyeli'ne sorularak verilmelidir. Canavar için Lübnanlı bebeciklerin eti ve kanı "koşer"dir, yeter ki dumanı doğru çıksın! 



Hangi ırktan olursak olalım, "bizler" canavar değiliz ve Yahudi'nin ne dinine, ne kanına, ne ırkına düşmanız. Fakat yine hangi ırktan olursa olsu, zalimlere, insanlık suçlarına düşmanız. Canavar ittifakçı, kendilerini On Emir, Dağ Vaazi, Kur'an-ı Kerim ve Veda Hutbesi değerlerine çağıranlara da kin duyar ve paralamaya çalışır. Sevgili Uğur Mumcu örneğinde olduğu gibi! Biz Allah'a sığınanlardanız ve herhalde sonuçta "seya'lemulleziyne zalemÃ» eyye munkalebin yenkalibÃ»n." Yüce Allah'ın sözü ve "vaadi" şüphesiz gerçektir. H.Hatemi

----------

